# If you swap vets can they access previous treatment history



## poiuytrewq (24 January 2014)

From your old practice? 

Q actually involving a dog but figured its relevant to horses also.

Tests were done years back by a vet who I no longer use no treatment was needed at the time but we did the tests as he was under anaesthetic anyway and would be useful in the future.
That's now! However ive changed vet and really rate the new one. Ideally id like to go there but don't really want to have to go though the GA again and expensive tests.
Do I need to go back to the old vet really?


----------



## applecart14 (24 January 2014)

poiuytrewq said:



			From your old practice? 

Q actually involving a dog but figured its relevant to horses also.

Tests were done years back by a vet who I no longer use no treatment was needed at the time but we did the tests as he was under anaesthetic anyway and would be useful in the future.
That's now! However ive changed vet and really rate the new one. Ideally id like to go there but don't really want to have to go though the GA again and expensive tests.
Do I need to go back to the old vet really?
		
Click to expand...

I would have thought they would in the case of horses as when you swap insurance companies or have a new horse and take out equine insurance they want to see the horses entire medical history.

The new vets would also want to see the history of a horse so they know when and where it has been treated and with what etc.


----------



## poiuytrewq (24 January 2014)

Ah yes that's a thought. You can guarantee if I try and claim on the insurance with the new vet they will find out he was diagnosed years back wouldn't they! Good thinking


----------



## twiggy2 (24 January 2014)

your new vets should have asked for your old vets details when you registered with them, then they would contact old vet and request any history and test results be sent over. It is common practice and routine for most vets to do this as matter of course


----------



## poiuytrewq (24 January 2014)

Thanks- They may have done with my other dog, it was only recently I moved and this particular one hasn't been seen by the new guy so isn't registered. Although they didn't ask which vet I previously used actually!


----------



## irishdraft (24 January 2014)

I use two sets of vets for my horses, neither has ever asked about any treatment I have had with the other one, so on that basis I guess if you had something done with one a couple of years ago then went to another how will they know unless they pacifically ask you ? but i dont have them insured so maybe I dont get asked that question ?


----------



## MerrySherryRider (24 January 2014)

Check that your new vet has requested the old records. Some do and some don't seem to. Did you give them your previous vet's address ?


----------



## oscarwild (24 January 2014)

When I move vets my new vets asked for the previous vets details.  So they can get his records over so they have all the info on him.

Did they ask for the vets details?


----------



## Spring Feather (24 January 2014)

You can ask to have your old vet records transferred to the new vets, or go and pick them up yourself, if you want to.  If you don't then you don't have to.  I use many different vets (specialists in each field) so my vets are used to me having some things done with one vet and others done by other vets.  I'm an open book though where my animals are concerned so I'm more than happy to pass on any info which would be useful to another vet.  I also have all paper records of what my animals have had so if necessary I can just go through my files and show the vets what was given or how something was diagnosed.


----------



## Shysmum (24 January 2014)

Legally, the vet history records are needed for insurance purposes at least. As in, if you change vet, you cannot "start afresh" with an injury that has been declared to the previous vet.


----------



## Dry Rot (24 January 2014)

I think veterinary records belong to you as the person who paid for them.

I know that is the case with solicitors as I change lawyers like I change my under pants and "my" file (which they maintain qt my cost) is mine!


----------

